# Malky Mackay



## Dodger (Aug 20, 2014)

Malky has a job offer from palace withdrawn after Vincent Tan sends a dossier of alleged misconduct to the FA......obviously more to him than meets the eye which is surprising as his Father is one hell of a top man.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 20, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Malky has a job offer from palace withdrawn after Vincent Tan sends a dossier of alleged misconduct to the FA......obviously more to him than meets the eye which is surprising as his Father is one hell of a top man.
		
Click to expand...

This will rumble on. I wonder how much is sour grapes by Tan and how much could be proved


----------



## Siren (Aug 20, 2014)

I was a season ticket holder for 15 years before Tan decided to throw away our history and I am still in touch with quite a few of the people in the "know" at the club.

If what I have been told (more than 6 months ago) is true and does indeed come to light, it will shock the life out of everyone.


----------



## CMAC (Aug 20, 2014)

Siren said:



			I was a season ticket holder for 15 years before Tan decided to throw away our history and I am still in touch with quite a few of the people in the "know" at the club.

If what I have been told (more than 6 months ago) is true and does indeed come to light, it will shock the life out of everyone.
		
Click to expand...

wont shock me. Havent a scoobie who your on about


----------



## brendy (Aug 20, 2014)

Daily mail are all over it. Doubt he'll work in UK footy again if true.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 21, 2014)

brendy said:



			Daily mail are all over it. Doubt he'll work in UK footy again if true.
		
Click to expand...

some serious allegations being banded around, cant see how palace can offer him the job with this in the air.


----------



## Siren (Aug 21, 2014)

All I can say is im shocked about the text messages part, Tan has done well to keep that quiet, the transfer thing is what I was talking about. There were also rum ours he was taking a cut of players wages such as Cornelius.

You have to admit its strange that a guy sues a club for 7.5 million then 3 months down the line stops the case and comes out with a full apology gets 0 compensation and pays his own legal fees.


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 21, 2014)

brendy said:



			Daily mail are all over it. Doubt he'll work in UK footy again if true.
		
Click to expand...

Wow.  Horrible reports.


----------



## Dodger (Aug 21, 2014)

Dear me.I have several times met his father who was on the SFL Board and is I believe still serving on the Spiders Board too and a more gracious man you'll not meet.

Stunning stuff, I am shocked. Just shows you eh?


----------



## JCW (Aug 21, 2014)

He is just another guy from a long line of bigots , there must be a lot of truth in it otherwise Tan could be in big trouble , I taught MM was being hard done by Tan but it looks like there is more to this guy then meets the eye


----------



## 6inchcup (Aug 21, 2014)

so no one on these pages has never laughed at a joke or passed a comment on any subject that is not p.c,no one has ever resent an e-mail with dubious language that could be racist or homophobic etc or mentioned to an all male group the attributes of a woman in a sexist way,so he is being portraid as a bigot ,deep down i think a majority in this country fall into this bracket.


----------



## brendy (Aug 21, 2014)

6inchcup said:



			so no one on these pages has never laughed at a joke or passed a comment on any subject that is not p.c,no one has ever resent an e-mail with dubious language that could be racist or homophobic etc or mentioned to an all male group the attributes of a woman in a sexist way,so he is being portraid as a bigot ,deep down i think a majority in this country fall into this bracket.
		
Click to expand...

Allegedly as many as seventythousand texts and more emails are being sifted through. Sounds more than the odd misplaced humour text.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 21, 2014)

brendy said:



			Allegedly as many as seventythousand texts and more emails are being sifted through. Sounds more than the odd misplaced humour text.
		
Click to expand...

Around the time of the Glasgow airport attack there were thousands of racial type text messages being passed around. Sticks and stones :blah:


----------



## rosecott (Aug 21, 2014)

6inchcup said:



			so no one on these pages has never laughed at a joke or passed a comment on any subject that is not p.c,no one has ever resent an e-mail with dubious language that could be racist or homophobic etc or mentioned to an all male group the attributes of a woman in a sexist way,so he is being portraid as a bigot ,deep down i think a majority in this country fall into this bracket.
		
Click to expand...

No one else not in the bracket but me?

I'm happy to be on my own.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 21, 2014)

The revelations are very shocking

Awful disgusting behaviour from him -- doesn't deserve to manage


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 21, 2014)

rosecott said:



			No one else not in the bracket but me?

I'm happy to be on my own.
		
Click to expand...

 I'll keep you company unless you object to an old Jock keeping a old Pom/ Sassenach  company. 

We might even get some Paddys or Taffies to join us . We seem to be the only 4 races with nicknames nowadays.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 21, 2014)

```

```



brendy said:



			Allegedly as many as seventythousand texts and more emails are being sifted through. Sounds more than the odd misplaced humour text.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't that simply mean that there were a lot of texts and emails being sent?

Can't imagine a single person has produced all of them!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 21, 2014)

6inchcup said:



			so no one on these pages has never laughed at a joke or passed a comment on any subject that is not p.c,no one has ever resent an e-mail with dubious language that could be racist or homophobic etc or mentioned to an all male group the attributes of a woman in a sexist way,so he is being portraid as a bigot ,deep down i think a majority in this country fall into this bracket.
		
Click to expand...

A damning indictment, if true.

The example texts I saw published were not dubious jokes he had forwarded but instead racist, homophobic and sexist descriptions of individuals he interacted with in his professional capacity. If he really sent these then, yes, he is a bigot.


----------



## Val (Aug 21, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The revelations are very shocking

Awful disgusting behaviour from him -- doesn't deserve to manage
		
Click to expand...

Your an ex military man Phil, are you telling you never in your military career you never heard anything close to the bone and if so did you challenge it?


----------



## Val (Aug 21, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			A damning indictment, if true.

The example texts I saw published were not dubious jokes he had forwarded but instead racist, homophobic and sexist descriptions of individuals he interacted with in his professional capacity. If he really sent these then, yes, he is a bigot.
		
Click to expand...

Of course he is by definition of the words he chose to use.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 21, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Your an ex military man Phil, are you telling you never in your military career you never heard anything close to the bone and if so did you challenge it?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I have heard stuff close - in fact way over the line from one person and was a witness as a court Marshall for stuff where it went beyond banter 

Military people that have come across have a lot of banter but they know where the line is.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 21, 2014)

Don't know if it is the intention but the statement issued by the LMA on behalf of Malky Mackay seems to imply that he denies being sexist or homophobic but admits that some of his remarks may have been racist.

Oh well, that's OK then!!!!!!!!

Incredible!


----------



## ger147 (Aug 21, 2014)

On his employer's computer using his works email address and on his employer's supplied mobile phone?

Bright as a blackout.


----------



## Val (Aug 21, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes I have heard stuff close - in fact way over the line from one person and was a witness as a court Marshall for stuff where it went beyond banter 

Military people that have come across have a lot of banter but they know where the line is.
		
Click to expand...

No they don't, they cross it and keep crossing it.

I've heard enough in the limited time I had to make your toes curl.

Ask anyone who was in 4RTR during the mid/late 80's what they all called and to his face their first black soldier


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 21, 2014)

Valentino said:



			No they don't, they cross it and keep crossing it.

I've heard enough in the limited time I had to make your ties curl.
		
Click to expand...

As i said - the ones I have worked with appear it know exactly where the line is 

There has been the exceptions but they certainly have had to leave with the consequences. 

Heard worse in a golf club in the past month.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 21, 2014)

If the allegations are proven, he's toast and rightly so.


----------



## Val (Aug 21, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			As i said - the ones I have worked with appear it know exactly where the line is 

There has been the exceptions but they certainly have had to leave with the consequences. 

Heard worse in a golf club in the past month.
		
Click to expand...

If those who did the crime left then the military would be a quiet place, remind of that affectionate term you use for us Scottish people that although having it highlighted to you you still feel is fine to use, casual racism at it worst.

Let he who is without sin cast the first stone.

Disgusting indeed

I'm out.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 21, 2014)

Valentino said:



			If those who did the crime left then the military would be a quiet place, remind of that affectionate term you use for us Scottish people that although having it highlighted to you you still feel is fine to use, casual racism at it worst.

Let he who is without sin cast the first stone.

Disgusting indeed

I'm out.
		
Click to expand...

Edit. - out as well


----------



## Birchy (Aug 22, 2014)

Not the sharpest tool in the box is he? If your going to be an abusive/bigot/**** whatever which way your chosen method is to describe him you wouldn't do it on a works phone would you?

Complete idiot in just about every way.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 22, 2014)

Scots don't think they are racist and comments that they make that might be considered as racist elsewhere in UK should be taken as banter or just a friendly way of referring to the non-indigenous population 

A huge generalisation but not too far from the truth I suspect.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 22, 2014)

ger147 said:



			On his employer's computer using his works email address and on his employer's supplied mobile phone?

Bright as a blackout.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on..........as I said earlier silly little boys trying hard to be 'lads'.


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 22, 2014)

I guess i dont understand racism at all , 

not so much now but growing up (forgive the pun) we cracked jokes about racism , sexism and any other kinda ism you want to name , but it was mates cracking jokes amongst each other , we didnt bash gay people as the jokes may have suggested  , we didnt abuse or do things to women as some of the banter among ourselves  may have suggested , & some of it was crude ..

in fact i have friends that are black , gay , and many different nationalities , i tell them to go home , one mate from brazil i call him the lost tourist he is here that long , they tell me to eat potatoes and use begorra & begosh and we laught it off ,

Now id imagine  MM and this other boy had these kinda conversations privately between them im sorry  thats not racisim or sexism thats just lads being lads 

NOW

If they didnt employ or give an equal chance to anyone on the grounds mentioned above thats when IMO  it becomes racism .. 


i dont know too many of the lads on here but ill guess over the years we have said things between our friends and family that were so inpolitically correct we coulda been locked up, but as it never went beyond lads being lads IMO its not racism


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 22, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			I guess i dont understand racism at all , 

not so much now but growing up (forgive the pun) we cracked jokes about racism , sexism and any other kinda ism you want to name , but it was mates cracking jokes amongst each other , we didnt bash gay people as the jokes may have suggested  , we didnt abuse or do things to women as some of the banter among ourselves  may have suggested , & some of it was crude ..

in fact i have friends that are black , gay , and many different nationalities , i tell them to go home , one mate from brazil i call him the lost tourist he is here that long , they tell me to eat potatoes and use begorra & begosh and we laught it off ,

Now id imagine  MM and this other boy had these kinda conversations privately between them im sorry  thats not racisim or sexism thats just lads being lads 

NOW

If they didnt employ or give an equal chance to anyone on the grounds mentioned above thats when IMO  it becomes racism .. 


i dont know too many of the lads on here but ill guess over the years we have said things between our friends and family that were so inpolitically correct we coulda been locked up, but as it never went beyond lads being lads IMO its not racism
		
Click to expand...

Watch out else you'll have 1984's Thought Police after you...

Come to think of it (oops) did not I read yesterday that the Met Police have declared that the very act of *watching *the video of the beheading of the American journalist could be a criminal offence.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 22, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			I guess i dont understand racism at all , 

not so much now but growing up (forgive the pun) we cracked jokes about racism , sexism and any other kinda ism you want to name , but it was mates cracking jokes amongst each other , we didnt bash gay people as the jokes may have suggested  , we didnt abuse or do things to women as some of the banter among ourselves  may have suggested , & some of it was crude ..

in fact i have friends that are black , gay , and many different nationalities , i tell them to go home , one mate from brazil i call him the lost tourist he is here that long , they tell me to eat potatoes and use begorra & begosh and we laught it off ,

Now id imagine  MM and this other boy had these kinda conversations privately between them im sorry  thats not racisim or sexism thats just lads being lads 

NOW

If they didnt employ or give an equal chance to anyone on the grounds mentioned above thats when IMO  it becomes racism .. 


i dont know too many of the lads on here but ill guess over the years we have said things between our friends and family that were so inpolitically correct we coulda been locked up, but as it never went beyond lads being lads IMO its not racism
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. I think a lot of the time it's others that like to be offended on others behalf. Makes them feel more righteous. 
Some people must really live a very sheltered life.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 22, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Totally agree. I think a lot of the time it's others that like to be offended on others behalf. Makes them feel more righteous. 
Some people must really live a very sheltered life.
		
Click to expand...

+1

I think there's probably actually only 1 of those statements that would really stand up as being offensive to the *general* group - though the specific individual might well be offended by the remark.

If it was on that basis alone that an sacked MacKay, it seems somewhat hard done by imo. But I suspect there was more to it than just that.


----------



## chris661 (Aug 22, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			I guess i dont understand racism at all , 

not so much now but growing up (forgive the pun) we cracked jokes about racism , sexism and any other kinda ism you want to name , but it was mates cracking jokes amongst each other , we didnt bash gay people as the jokes may have suggested  , we didnt abuse or do things to women as some of the banter among ourselves  may have suggested , & some of it was crude ..

in fact i have friends that are black , gay , and many different nationalities , i tell them to go home , one mate from brazil i call him the lost tourist he is here that long , they tell me to eat potatoes and use begorra & begosh and we laught it off ,

Now id imagine  MM and this other boy had these kinda conversations privately between them im sorry  thats not racisim or sexism thats just lads being lads 

NOW

If they didnt employ or give an equal chance to anyone on the grounds mentioned above thats when IMO  it becomes racism .. 


i dont know too many of the lads on here but ill guess over the years we have said things between our friends and family that were so inpolitically correct we coulda been locked up, but as it never went beyond lads being lads IMO its not racism
		
Click to expand...

So its all right to crack racist/homophobic/xenophobic (whatever) kind of jokes as long as its between mates cos its not really discriminatory  

As long as the lads can still be lads everything is OK then eh?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 22, 2014)

chris661 said:



			So its all right to crack racist/homophobic/xenophobic (whatever) kind of jokes as long as its between mates cos its not really discriminatory  

As long as the lads can still be lads everything is OK then eh?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much yeah. 
It goes on all the time.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 22, 2014)

I have a question 

What is the difference between - race,region and nationality ? 

Is there a difference ? 

I spent 22 years in the military throughout those years the people from the various countries around our lovely island where all given common nicknames - ie - Scottish - Jock , Welsh - Taff and Irish - Paddy 

In fact i think one regiment the Black Watch pride themselves on being "The Jocks" 

Now I lived in utter bliss for 20 plus years as people got called those various names in the normal banter way and they were adopted by the people as their work names - there were some that preferred not to be called by those names so we didn't 

But recently I have been told that  - Jock is classed as racist ? So are the Scottish a race or a nationality ? 

If someone said to a Scottish bloke - you are Jock "bleep" - is that racist or just offensive ?

If i got called a Scouse "bleep" could that be racist ? Or just offensive ? 

Is there a clear difference between called an English "bleep" and a "white" bleep 

Surely one is offensive and the other is racist (off course both are offensive )

I had a read recently about a guy who was charged and convicted of racially abusing Andy Murray - because he wrote on notices etc - Scottish and Jock nob ( no doubt harsher words were used ) - so has that cleared it for every nationality to be classed as a race ? 

If that is the case does that then devalue the true racist behaviour were people are judged and insulted because of the colour of their skin etc ?


----------



## rosecott (Aug 22, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			I'll keep you company unless you object to an old Jock keeping a old Pom/ Sassenach  company. 

We might even get some Paddys or Taffies to join us . We seem to be the only 4 races with nicknames nowadays.

Click to expand...

Oi! Less of the Pom/Sassenach jibes. I am an older Jock than you, albeit from the more genteel East side of Scotland.


----------



## Val (Aug 22, 2014)

Do you need it explained again Phil or are you being deliberately ignorant?

Call a stranger Jock and I'd say you're being racist in the same way you may call a Chinese person chink.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Aug 22, 2014)

I absolutely despise the word "banter". Whichever idiot used it in an official statement should be removed from any job that involves writing.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 22, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Do you need it explained again Phil or are you being deliberately ignorant?

Call a stranger Jock and I'd say you're being racist in the same way you may call a Chinese person chink.
		
Click to expand...

My post was aimed longer for a more general view as opposed to just yours which im fully aware off. 

I have spoken a few of my former colleagues above the border and not one would consider it racist


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I had a read recently about a guy who was charged and convicted of racially abusing Andy Murray - because he wrote on notices etc - Scottish and Jock nob ( no doubt harsher words were used ) - so has that cleared it for every nationality to be classed as a race ?
		
Click to expand...

If it's the incident/conviction I remember, the charge/conviction was 'Racially Aggravated Criminal Damage' and the reference to Murray was only one of several incidents - so may not have been the particular 'racist slur' that caused that conclusion.


----------



## Val (Aug 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			My post was aimed longer for a more general view as opposed to just yours which im fully aware off. 

I have spoken a few of my former colleagues above the border and not one would consider it racist
		
Click to expand...

You use a key word there, colleagues. These words may be tolerated within that type of circle but shouldn't be used to strangers


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 22, 2014)

Valentino said:



			You use a key word there, colleagues these words may be tolerated within that type of circle but shouldn't be used to strangers
		
Click to expand...

Will reword it 

They don't consider people using the term "Jocks" to describe Scottish people ( stranger etc etc ) as racist.


----------



## Val (Aug 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Will reword it 

They don't consider people using the term "Jocks" to describe Scottish people ( stranger etc etc ) as racist.
		
Click to expand...

It's all I'm context as I keep telling you, i find it unacceptable to have a stranger refer to me as jock as do many Scottish people I know.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 22, 2014)

Valentino said:



			It's all I'm context as I keep telling you, i find it unacceptable to have a stranger refer to me as jock as do many Scottish people I know.
		
Click to expand...


Unacceptable is different to racist - very different 

Yes it might be over familiar and people might not like to be called jock etc and some might find it offensive 

But sorry don't ever believe it can be classed a racist


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 22, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			I'll keep you company unless you object to an old Jock keeping a old Pom/ Sassenach  company. 

We might even get some Paddys or Taffies to join us . We seem to be the only 4 races with nicknames nowadays.

Click to expand...




rosecott said:



			Oi! Less of the Pom/Sassenach jibes. I am an older Jock than you, albeit from the more genteel East side of Scotland.
		
Click to expand...




Valentino said:



			Do you need it explained again Phil or are you being deliberately ignorant?

Call a stranger Jock and I'd say you're being racist in the same way you may call a Chinese person chink.
		
Click to expand...



http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/8094716.stm


----------



## Val (Aug 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Unacceptable is different to racist - very different 

Yes it might be over familiar and people might not like to be called jock etc and some might find it offensive 

But sorry don't ever believe it can be classed a racist
		
Click to expand...

So if it's not racist what is it?


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 22, 2014)

rosecott said:



			Oi! Less of the Pom/Sassenach jibes. I am an older Jock than you, albeit from the more genteel East side of Scotland.
		
Click to expand...

 Sorry Rosie I forgot you were a old Jock burger. :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 22, 2014)

Valentino said:



			So if it's not racist what is it?
		
Click to expand...

If used to offend someone then it's offensive or insulting

I would use it as an "affectionate or pleasant way" to call Scottish people 

In the same way as Scouse or Paddy or Taff


----------



## Val (Aug 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If used to offend someone then it's offensive or insulting

I would use it as an "affectionate or pleasant way" to call Scottish people 

In the same way as Scouse or Paddy or Taff
		
Click to expand...

So I have this right, a word used in a derogatory fashion to offend someone by describing their race or nationality is not racist?

Are you for real?


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 22, 2014)

People are too thin skinned nowadays no matter what colour the skin is, far too quick to pull out the race card .
 i take no offence at all being called a Jock unless you say that fat Jock B ,then of course that's racist even though two out of the three names are correct . :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 22, 2014)

Valentino said:



			So I have this right, a word used in a derogatory fashion to offend someone by describing their race or nationality is not racist?

Are you for real?
		
Click to expand...

Just as I wouldn't call being called an "English bleep" racist 

As the article someone has posted - I believe there should be clear differences between race or regionalism or nationalities.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 22, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			People are too thin skinned nowadays no matter what colour the skin is, far too quick to pull out the race card .
 i take no offence at all being called a Jock unless you say that fat Jock B ,then of course that's racist even though two out of the three names are correct . :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Spot on mate. People actually look for things to be offended by & complain about. 
If the worst thing in your life is hearing a "derogatory"term you should think yourself extremely lucky.


----------



## Val (Aug 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just as I wouldn't call being called an "English bleep" racist 

As the article someone has posted - I believe there should be clear differences between race or regionalism or nationalities.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

You are a funny guy, how can you compare the word English to the word Jock.

You are clutching at straws. The word English isn't an offensive word for being English


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 22, 2014)

Valentino said:



			:rofl:

You are a funny guy, how can you compare the word English to the word Jock.

You are clutching at straws. The word English isn't an offensive word for being English
		
Click to expand...


We are going round in circles

We have both been through all this before and when I posted what I did I was hoping for others to post 

You don't like the term jock - fully explained your position hence why i won't call you a jock etc


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just as I wouldn't call being called an "English bleep" racist 

As the article someone has posted - I believe there should be clear differences between race or regionalism or nationalities.
		
Click to expand...

But obviously calling some one from say Pakistan a "....bleep" is racist. 
What's the difference???? 
Didn't you have a go at Homer for referring to Chinese takeaway as a chinky? Homer wasn't using it in a derogatory way.
Can't see this thread lasting much longer.


----------



## chris661 (Aug 22, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Pretty much yeah. 
It goes on all the time.
		
Click to expand...

But its still racist/homophobic/xenophobic.


----------



## chris661 (Aug 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just as I wouldn't call being called an "English bleep" racist 

As the article someone has posted - I believe there should be clear differences between race or regionalism or nationalities.
		
Click to expand...

So why not just use the word Scottish then rather than the derogatory term?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 22, 2014)

chris661 said:



			So why not just use the word Scottish then rather than the derogatory term?
		
Click to expand...

Because until someone on here suggested it I have never been told it is a derogatory term and have heard it being used for over two decades. 

Should we all now use Irish , Welsh ,Scottish , Liverpudlian , Londonder  instead of terms like Paddy ,Taff , Jock , Scouser , Cockney ? 

Are they no longer affectionate terms to describe people from that area ?


----------



## chris661 (Aug 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because until someone on here suggested it I have never been told it is a derogatory term and have heard it being used for over two decades. 

Should we all now use Irish , Welsh ,Scottish , Liverpudlian , Londonder  instead of terms like Paddy ,Taff , Jock , Scouser , Cockney ? 

Are they no longer affectionate terms to describe people from that area ?
		
Click to expand...

Affectionate. :rofl: do yourself a favour will you. Ask anyone on the receiving end of your affection to find out what they really think of it. 

Once someone says they find it offensive is that not enough for you or should they just be thankful that you are being "affectionate" towards then


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 22, 2014)

chris661 said:



			But its still racist/homophobic/xenophobic.
		
Click to expand...

& if it's between mates & no one is offended in the group it's also banter. 
Maybe not to you Chris,but to a lot of people it is. 
Obviously you & many others  don't agree with this but lots of people do it I'm afraid.


----------



## MegaSteve (Aug 22, 2014)

Valentino said:



			The word English isn't an offensive word for being English
		
Click to expand...


But, it is used in an offensive and sneering fashion by some... And, I am sure you are aware of that...
Same way as British is used in an offensive/derogatory way by some 'communities'...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 22, 2014)

chris661 said:



			Affectionate. :rofl: do yourself a favour will you. 

Once someone says they find it offensive is that not enough for you or should they just be thankful that you are being "affectionate" towards then 

Click to expand...

So when someone says it's offensive that's it then - it must be classed as such ? 

My mother gets called a paddy - she doesn't find it offensive 

My future father in law gets called big paddy - he doesn't find it offensive 

My best mate get called Jock Robbie he doesn't find it offensive - 

So who is right and who is wrong ?


----------



## chris661 (Aug 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So when someone says it's offensive that's it then - it must be classed as such ? 

My mother gets called a paddy - she doesn't find it offensive 

My future father in law gets called big paddy - he doesn't find it offensive 

My best mate get called Jock Robbie he doesn't find it offensive - 

So who is right and who is wrong ?
		
Click to expand...

Obviously you. as you are never wrong. 

How came you got so upset over the use of the term "chinky" but when a Scotsman tells you he finds the term jock offensive its no big deal? Do you just post/change your opinion to argue?


----------



## Dodger (Aug 22, 2014)

Some precious folk on here mind.

Anyway, I am off to order a takeaway from the Chinky's and settle down to watch the Tims this weekend.


----------



## Val (Aug 22, 2014)

The main point I was making was Phil thought Malky Mackays messages were disgusting but he freely accepts using the term Jock as acceptable, a tad hypocritical in the least.

Or are these terms only disgusting for nationalities outwith the British isles?


----------



## Val (Aug 22, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Some precious folk on here mind.

Anyway, I am off to order a takeaway from the Chinky's and settle down to watch the Tims this weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Good for you mate


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 22, 2014)

So if Phil calls me a Jock he is being affectionate......thanks Phil didn't know you cared so much.


----------



## Dodger (Aug 22, 2014)

Valentino said:



			The main point I was making was Phil thought Malky Mackays messages were disgusting but he freely accepts using the term Jock as acceptable, a tad hypocritical in the least.

Or are these terms only disgusting for nationalities outwith the British isles?
		
Click to expand...

Are you seriously disgusted when someone calls you a Jock and do you really see Paddy as offensive?

If so precious does not even come close.

Jock? Really?

Jesus Christ almighty...............apologies to anyone who is overcome with disgust at me using the Lords name in vein.

This place just keeps getting worse,it really does.

I'm out.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 22, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Some precious folk on here mind.

Anyway, I am off to order a takeaway from the Chinky's and settle down to watch the Tims this weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Dodger you can't say that anymore, you should say I'm off to order my ethnic carry oot and watch the Tic.

P.S.  i'm just back from playing golf with a host of ex Celtic stars today at a charity event.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 22, 2014)

Doon frae Troon said:



			So if Phil calls me a Jock he is being affectionate......thanks Phil didn't know you cared so much.
		
Click to expand...


I'm certainly not insulting you if I called you a Jock Doon :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 22, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Some precious folk on here mind.

Anyway, I am off to order a takeaway from the Chinky's and settle down to watch the Tims this weekend.
		
Click to expand...

People like you make me sick


----------



## Dodger (Aug 22, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Sorry Dodger you can't say that anymore, you should say I'm off to order my ethnic carry oot and watch the Tic.

P.S.  i'm just back from playing golf with a host of ex Celtic stars today at a charity event.
		
Click to expand...

Was Frankie Bhoy playing? Where's the Burds? Where was this played?


----------



## Val (Aug 22, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Are you seriously disgusted when someone calls you a Jock and do you really see Paddy as offensive?

If so precious does not even come close.

Jock? Really?

Jesus Christ almighty...............apologies to anyone who is overcome with disgust at me using the Lords name in vein.

This place just keeps getting worse,it really does.

I'm out.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, not disgusted but I don't particularly like being called it by a stranger


----------



## Dodger (Aug 22, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Nope, not disgusted but I don't particularly like being called it by a stranger
		
Click to expand...

Precious soul.

Life is way too short but fire on.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 22, 2014)

Just watched the Malky  Mackay interview on Sky HQ. 
kate Abdo :whoo:


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because until someone on here suggested it I have never been told it is a derogatory term and have heard it being used for over two decades. 

Should we all now use Irish , Welsh ,Scottish , Liverpudlian , Londonder  instead of terms like Paddy ,Taff , Jock , Scouser , *Cockney* ? 

Are they no longer affectionate terms to describe people from that area ?
		
Click to expand...

Cockney is a different category!



Pin-seeker said:



			People like you make me sick 

Click to expand...

Too much MSG!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 22, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Some precious folk on here mind.

Anyway, I am off to order a takeaway from the Chinky's and settle down to watch the Tims this weekend.
		
Click to expand...

Problem with this is that your local corner shop run by a Pakistani family certainly used to be commonly referred to in Glasgow as the 'Paki's' - where as for 'Chinky' the term actually relates to the shop or restaurant premises rather than those who run the place.  Minefield.  

Reason for this is quite clear I think.  Until I'm guessing  the mid-80s the only ethnic communities in Glasgow of any size were the Pakistani and Italian.  They were quite discernable from the rest of the Scottish public.  So for your corner shop you often went down to the 'paki's' - or if the cafe you'd go to the 'tally's'.  Neither had any racist connotations whatsoever.  And then the south Asian ethnic communities started to grow and other non-indigenous communities arrived and grew.  And maybe today the country is struggling rather more than it used to in maintaining it's proud non-racist view on life and communities living in Scotland.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 22, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Nope, not disgusted but I don't particularly like being called it by a stranger
		
Click to expand...

I never used to bother about being called a Jock but over the last few years I do feel a growing bite, aggressiveness and antagonism towards Scots when generalising about Scots.  As in 'you Jocks...'  Even when said by friends in the club - not necessarily towards me but towards Scots in general - I can feel a little uncomfortable - and most definitely if used by someone I don't know towards me,


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 22, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Was Frankie Bhoy playing? Where's the Burds? Where was this played?
		
Click to expand...

Yip Frankie bhoy was there and in great form and looking a million dollars[ in old notes of course ha ha]-- , along with Murdo McLeod,Tom Boyd, Bobby Petta George McLuskie,  Joe Miller--plus Allan Rough, Willie Pettigrew, Dougie Arnott, Ally Dawson, and others i can't remember. 

,Played at Colville Park GC , Hugh Reynolds fund raising event, great day and i played well surprise surprise.


----------



## Dodger (Aug 22, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Yip Frankie bhoy was there and in great form , along with Murdo McLeod,Tom Boyd, Bobby Petta George McLuskie,  Joe Miller--plus Allan Rough, Willie Pettigrew, Dougie Arnott, Ally Dawson, and others i can't remember. 

,Played at Colville Park GC , Hugh Reynolds fund raising event, great day and i played well surprise surprise.
		
Click to expand...

Malky Mackay not invited or was he otherwise engaged?:smirk:


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 22, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Malky Mackay not invited or was he otherwise engaged?:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Not there i'm afraid, but there was/ were a few Alkies there lol.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 22, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Not there i'm afraid, but there was/ were a few Alkies there lol.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not easily offended but please don't put "Lol" again. 
If you're a 12 year old Justin Beiber fan it's fine,otherwise it's just awkward.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 22, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			I'm not easily offended but please don't put "Lol" again. 
If you're a 12 year old Justin Beiber fan it's fine,otherwise it's just awkward.

Click to expand...

Put me on your ignore list i don't give a jot, LOL and PMSL, which is not surprising at my age FFS. OH----


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 22, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Put me on your ignore list i don't give a jot, LOL and PMSL, which is not surprising at my age FFS. OH----
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:
Wow you got swag


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 22, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			:rofl::rofl:
Wow you got swag 

Click to expand...

:Is that good ?,or should i ask my great grand daughter  .  Awe naw Pin Seeker--" secretly we are gay" now that made me PMSL.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 22, 2014)

He has released a statement stating he isn't racist or homophobic 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/28904368

That's the next question 

Does making a racist joke or comment make you a racist or just guilty of racist behaviour ( is there a difference )


----------



## chris661 (Aug 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He has released a statement stating he is racist or homophobic 

That's the next question 

Does making a racist joke or comment make you a racist or just guilty of racist behaviour ( is there a difference )
		
Click to expand...

Why is there a question if he has stated he is


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 22, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			:Is that good ?,or should i ask my great grand daughter.
		
Click to expand...

Pahahaha it's good :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 22, 2014)

chris661 said:



			Why is there a question if he has stated he is 

Click to expand...


Corrected my spelling mistake


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He has released a statement stating he is racist or homophobic 

That's the next question 

Does making a racist joke or comment make you a racist or just guilty of racist behaviour ( is there a difference )
		
Click to expand...

For god sake Phil give it a rest. 
How do you not bore yourself to death???


----------



## chris661 (Aug 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Corrected my spelling mistake
		
Click to expand...

There is no difference he might not have his KKK membership up to date but it is still racist behaviour.

Would he be apologising if he hasn't been caught? 

Anyway my opinion is there and I am not really that interested in getting dragged into a long winded drawn out thing.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 22, 2014)

chris661 said:



			There is no difference he might not have his KKK membership up to date but it is still racist behaviour.

Would he be apologising if he hasn't been caught? 

Anyway my opinion is there and I am not really that interested in getting dragged into a long winded drawn out thing.
		
Click to expand...


View attachment 12021
 His last meeting


----------



## freddielong (Aug 22, 2014)

The guy has issues and appears to be a racist even if he doesn't realise it


----------



## Dodger (Aug 22, 2014)

Graham Rix went on to manage the worlds bravest team after serving a prison sentence for having sex with a minor. Mackay will no doubt work again.....


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 22, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Graham Rix went on to manage the worlds bravest team after serving a prison sentence for having sex with a minor. Mackay will no doubt work again.....
		
Click to expand...

Ron Atkinson didn't, or did he ?.


----------



## Dodger (Aug 22, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Ron Atkinson didn't, or did he ?.
		
Click to expand...

As Wee Chesney said this Summer....."Fitba as no morals".


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 22, 2014)

Dodger said:



			As Wee Chesney said this Summer....."Fitba as no morals".
		
Click to expand...

Only integrity


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 22, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Ron Atkinson didn't, or did he ?.
		
Click to expand...

He was on the William hill podcast last season. Really good on it a aswell,had some top banter


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 22, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Graham Rix went on to manage the *worlds bravest team *after serving a prison sentence for having sex with a minor. Mackay will no doubt work again.....
		
Click to expand...


Portsmouth :mmm:


----------



## Dodger (Aug 22, 2014)

williamalex1 said:



			Only integrity 

Click to expand...

That also went south around February 2012.....


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 22, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			He was on the William hill podcast last season. Really good on it a aswell,had some top banter

Click to expand...

:thup::rofl:


----------



## super hans (Aug 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Portsmouth :mmm:
		
Click to expand...


In November 1914, Heart of Midlothian comfortably led the First Division,[SUP][19][/SUP] having started the 1914â€“15 season with eight straight victories, including a 2â€“0 defeat of reigning champions Celtic.[SUP][20][/SUP]
This streak coincided with the start of the First World War and the beginnings of a public debate upon the morality of continuing professional football while young soldiers were dying on the front-line. A motion was placed before the Scottish Football Association to postpone the season, with one of its backers, Airdrieonians chairman Thomas Forsyth declaring that _"playing football while our men are fighting is repugnant"_.[SUP][21][/SUP] While this motion was defeated at the ballot box, with the SFA opting to wait for War Office advice, the noted East London philanthropist Frederick Charrington was orchestrating a public campaign to have professional football in Britain suspended, and achieving great popular support for his cause.[SUP][22][/SUP] The prime tactic of Charrington's campaign was to shame football players and officials into action through public and private denouncement. In response, sixteen players from Hearts enlisted in Sir George McCrae's new volunteer battalion, joining en masse on 25 November 1914. The battalion was to become the 16th Royal Scots and was the first to earn the "footballer's battalion" sobriquet. The group of volunteers also contained some 500 Hearts supporters and ticket-holders, 150 followers of Hibernian and a number of professionals footballers from Raith Rovers, Falkirk and Dunfermline.[SUP][23][/SUP] Military training was thus added to the Hearts players football training regime, and the side had a 20 game unbeaten run between October and February.[SUP][24][/SUP] However, exhaustion from their army exertions, twice including 10-hour nocturnal-marches the night before a league game,[SUP][25][/SUP] eventually led to a drop in form, as several enlisted players missed key games. Defeats to St Mirren and Morton allowed Celtic to usurp the _Maroons_ and eventually claim the league title by 4 points.[SUP][24][/SUP]
The war claimed the lives of seven first team players: Duncan Currie, John Allan, James Boyd, Tom Gracie, Ernest Ellis, James Speedie and Harry Wattie.[SUP][26][/SUP]
There are two war memorials to mark this period. The McCrae's Battalion Great War Memorial in Contalmaison and the Heart of Midlothian War Memorial in Haymarket, Edinburgh donated to the city by the club in 1922.[SUP][27][/SUP] The latter is currently in storage due to the Edinburgh Trams work.[SUP][28][/SUP] A further memorial commemorating the 1914 Hearts team has been proposed by the club.[SUP][29][/SUP] An annual pilgrimage is held by football supporters to Contalmaison every year,[SUP][30][/SUP][SUP][31][/SUP] whilst Hearts hold their memorial services at Haymarket[SUP][32][/SUP] or, whilst it is in storage, at Tynecastle Stadium.[SUP][33][/SUP]


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 22, 2014)

super hans said:



			In November 1914, Heart of Midlothian comfortably led the First Division,[SUP][19][/SUP] having started the 1914â€“15 season with eight straight victories, including a 2â€“0 defeat of reigning champions Celtic.[SUP][20][/SUP]
This streak coincided with the start of the First World War and the beginnings of a public debate upon the morality of continuing professional football while young soldiers were dying on the front-line. A motion was placed before the Scottish Football Association to postpone the season, with one of its backers, Airdrieonians chairman Thomas Forsyth declaring that _"playing football while our men are fighting is repugnant"_.[SUP][21][/SUP] While this motion was defeated at the ballot box, with the SFA opting to wait for War Office advice, the noted East London philanthropist Frederick Charrington was orchestrating a public campaign to have professional football in Britain suspended, and achieving great popular support for his cause.[SUP][22][/SUP] The prime tactic of Charrington's campaign was to shame football players and officials into action through public and private denouncement. In response, sixteen players from Hearts enlisted in Sir George McCrae's new volunteer battalion, joining en masse on 25 November 1914. The battalion was to become the 16th Royal Scots and was the first to earn the "footballer's battalion" sobriquet. The group of volunteers also contained some 500 Hearts supporters and ticket-holders, 150 followers of Hibernian and a number of professionals footballers from Raith Rovers, Falkirk and Dunfermline.[SUP][23][/SUP] Military training was thus added to the Hearts players football training regime, and the side had a 20 game unbeaten run between October and February.[SUP][24][/SUP] However, exhaustion from their army exertions, twice including 10-hour nocturnal-marches the night before a league game,[SUP][25][/SUP] eventually led to a drop in form, as several enlisted players missed key games. Defeats to St Mirren and Morton allowed Celtic to usurp the _Maroons_ and eventually claim the league title by 4 points.[SUP][24][/SUP]
The war claimed the lives of seven first team players: Duncan Currie, John Allan, James Boyd, Tom Gracie, Ernest Ellis, James Speedie and Harry Wattie.[SUP][26][/SUP]
There are two war memorials to mark this period. The McCrae's Battalion Great War Memorial in Contalmaison and the Heart of Midlothian War Memorial in Haymarket, Edinburgh donated to the city by the club in 1922.[SUP][27][/SUP] The latter is currently in storage due to the Edinburgh Trams work.[SUP][28][/SUP] A further memorial commemorating the 1914 Hearts team has been proposed by the club.[SUP][29][/SUP] An annual pilgrimage is held by football supporters to Contalmaison every year,[SUP][30][/SUP][SUP][31][/SUP] whilst Hearts hold their memorial services at Haymarket[SUP][32][/SUP] or, whilst it is in storage, at Tynecastle Stadium.[SUP][33][/SUP]
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for that :thup:

Can recall something like that but it always brings a bit realism when you read it


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 22, 2014)

super hans said:



			In November 1914, Heart of Midlothian comfortably led the First Division,[SUP][19][/SUP] having started the 1914â€“15 season with eight straight victories, including a 2â€“0 defeat of reigning champions Celtic.[SUP][20][/SUP]
This streak coincided with the start of the First World War and the beginnings of a public debate upon the morality of continuing professional football while young soldiers were dying on the front-line. A motion was placed before the Scottish Football Association to postpone the season, with one of its backers, Airdrieonians chairman Thomas Forsyth declaring that _"playing football while our men are fighting is repugnant"_.[SUP][21][/SUP] While this motion was defeated at the ballot box, with the SFA opting to wait for War Office advice, the noted East London philanthropist Frederick Charrington was orchestrating a public campaign to have professional football in Britain suspended, and achieving great popular support for his cause.[SUP][22][/SUP] The prime tactic of Charrington's campaign was to shame football players and officials into action through public and private denouncement. In response, sixteen players from Hearts enlisted in Sir George McCrae's new volunteer battalion, joining en masse on 25 November 1914. The battalion was to become the 16th Royal Scots and was the first to earn the "footballer's battalion" sobriquet. The group of volunteers also contained some 500 Hearts supporters and ticket-holders, 150 followers of Hibernian and a number of professionals footballers from Raith Rovers, Falkirk and Dunfermline.[SUP][23][/SUP] Military training was thus added to the Hearts players football training regime, and the side had a 20 game unbeaten run between October and February.[SUP][24][/SUP] However, exhaustion from their army exertions, twice including 10-hour nocturnal-marches the night before a league game,[SUP][25][/SUP] eventually led to a drop in form, as several enlisted players missed key games. Defeats to St Mirren and Morton allowed Celtic to usurp the _Maroons_ and eventually claim the league title by 4 points.[SUP][24][/SUP]
The war claimed the lives of seven first team players: Duncan Currie, John Allan, James Boyd, Tom Gracie, Ernest Ellis, James Speedie and Harry Wattie.[SUP][26][/SUP]
There are two war memorials to mark this period. The McCrae's Battalion Great War Memorial in Contalmaison and the Heart of Midlothian War Memorial in Haymarket, Edinburgh donated to the city by the club in 1922.[SUP][27][/SUP] The latter is currently in storage due to the Edinburgh Trams work.[SUP][28][/SUP] A further memorial commemorating the 1914 Hearts team has been proposed by the club.[SUP][29][/SUP] An annual pilgrimage is held by football supporters to Contalmaison every year,[SUP][30][/SUP][SUP][31][/SUP] whilst Hearts hold their memorial services at Haymarket[SUP][32][/SUP] or, whilst it is in storage, at Tynecastle Stadium.[SUP][33][/SUP]
		
Click to expand...

A NICE PIECE OF SCOTTISH  FOOTBALL HISTORY. :thup:


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 22, 2014)

Dodger said:



			Graham Rix went on to manage the worlds bravest team after serving a prison sentence for having sex with a minor. *Mackay will no doubt work again*.....
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with this, especially as a convicted rapist (Ched Evans) and a goalkeeper that was convicted of killing two children while drink driving (Luke McCormick) have served prison sentences and have since returned to play or are close to returning to play professional football.

Just to be clear I'm not saying that the two cases mentioned are right but simply stating the facts.


----------



## Siren (Aug 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			My post was aimed longer for a more general view as opposed to just yours which im fully aware off. 

I have spoken a few of my former colleagues above the border and not one would consider it racist
		
Click to expand...

Phil I know exactly what you mean a very good friend of mine is from your end and I call him a Scouse bleep and tell him to get out of my country, he tells me to stop speaking his language. Yet were mates and have been out for meals with our partners. Where is the line?

Am I a racist? Is my mate a racist? Are we both racist?


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 22, 2014)

chris661 said:



			So its all right to crack racist/homophobic/xenophobic (whatever) kind of jokes as long as its between mates cos its not really discriminatory  

As long as the lads can still be lads everything is OK then eh?
		
Click to expand...

I stand by all i say above .. Ive cracked jokes i shouldnt , laughed at jokes maybe i shouldnt , passed comments re women i shouldnt , 

So u tell me then straight up , you have met me , drank with me and spent time in my company 

 Do you think im a racist or a sexist or a homophobe ?

Im asking you straight out and i wont be offended ,complain or report your honest reply


----------



## Dodger (Aug 23, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			I stand by all i say above .. Ive cracked jokes i shouldnt , laughed at jokes maybe i shouldnt , passed comments re women i shouldnt , 

So u tell me then straight up , you have met me , drank with me and spent time in my company 

 Do you think im a racist or a sexist or a homophobe ?

Im asking you straight out and i wont be offended ,complain or report your honest reply
		
Click to expand...

I'll answer that Bill.......never in a year of Saturday's. I am surprised at Chris's and many others stances on here to be honest.

Many appear to have turned into Snow White overnight.


----------



## chris661 (Aug 23, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			I stand by all i say above .. Ive cracked jokes i shouldnt , laughed at jokes maybe i shouldnt , passed comments re women i shouldnt , 

So u tell me then straight up , you have met me , drank with me and spent time in my company 

 Do you think im a racist or a sexist or a homophobe ?

Im asking you straight out and i wont be offended ,complain or report your honest reply
		
Click to expand...

If you have said done those thing then yes however anytime I have been in your company then you haven't acted like that. I am pretty sure at times I have done similar stuff to you it doesn't make it any different. Racist behaviour is racist behaviou whether intentional or not. 

If you overheard a group of "lads" in the pub cracking racist/sexist/homophobic jokes would you think its all OK as its just "lads being lads"?


----------



## chris661 (Aug 23, 2014)

Dodger said:



			I'll answer that Bill.......never in a year of Saturday's. I am surprised at Chris's and many others stances on here to be honest.

Many appear to have turned into Snow White overnight.
		
Click to expand...

Your concern is truly touching


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 23, 2014)

chris661 said:



			If you have said done those thing then yes however anytime I have been in your company then you haven't acted like that. I am pretty sure at times I have done similar stuff to you it doesn't make it any different. Racist behaviour is racist behaviou whether intentional or not. 

If you overheard a group of "lads" in the pub cracking racist/sexist/homophobic jokes would you think its all OK as its just "lads being lads"?
		
Click to expand...

As i said earlier does someone laughing or cracking a racist joke whilst it is racist behaviour would you consider them a racist ?

Would some who cracked a joke about a female be a sexist ?


----------



## Dodger (Aug 23, 2014)

chris661 said:



			Your concern is truly touching 

Click to expand...

And your stance is not what I remember of the time I spent with you a couple of years back.No sexism or lurid chat that weekend?

Maybe it's the Mod tag.

As I said Snow White comes to mind.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 23, 2014)

When you are in the public eye you have to be whiter than white. MM was never going to get away with making those comments, especially in text messages. 

Cardiff FC had no other option, they cannot be seen to endorse such comments so MM had to walk. 

The thing is who is going to employ him now?


----------



## chris661 (Aug 23, 2014)

Dodger said:



			And your stance is not what I remember of the time I spent with you a couple of years back.No sexism or lurid chat that weekend?

Maybe it's the Mod tag.

As I said Snow White comes to mind.
		
Click to expand...

And you are not what I remember from a couple of years back seems to be pathetically fixating on the mod tag. :roll eyes:

I did say I had done similar stuff but it still doesn't make it right. Anyway I am out now just like you were last night


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 23, 2014)

Dodger said:



			I'll answer that Bill.......never in a year of Saturday's. I am surprised at Chris's and many others stances on here to be honest.

Many appear to have turned into Snow White overnight.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Allan , not getting into the snow white discussion ha but i tell ya one thing (&not just this thread) im not sure im worthy of being a member of the forum .. id be afraid to use the term "let whoever has not sinned cast the first stone " on here coz from what it seem id be buried under a loada stone ha ha.. and if your brave/silly enough to admit doing anything you shouldnt boy golly watch out ..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 23, 2014)

Further reports of more texts coming out in regards derogatory words in regards Cardiffs chinese owner

But Garth Crooks has come out and said there must be room for redemption

I also didnt realise how poor the LMA's initial statement was - that is very unproffesional of them.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 23, 2014)

bladeplayer said:



			I stand by all i say above .. Ive cracked jokes i shouldnt , laughed at jokes maybe i shouldnt , passed comments re women i shouldnt , 

So u tell me then straight up , you have met me , drank with me and spent time in my company 

 Do you think im a racist or a sexist or a homophobe ?

Im asking you straight out and i wont be offended ,complain or report your honest reply
		
Click to expand...

Had the pleasure of meeting you and your better half at the FoA and I can safely say amongst the all the banter flying around in the bar, on the course the following day, and at the presentation you were sound company which I enjoyed immensely (apart from the result of course). Like you I've laughed at these types of comments, made them myself too


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 23, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Had the pleasure of meeting you and your better half at the FoA and I can safely say amongst the all the banter flying around in the bar, on the course the following day, and at the presentation you were sound company which I enjoyed immensely (apart from the result of course). Like you I've laughed at these types of comments, made them myself too
		
Click to expand...

Than You Martin, thats a really kind thing to say  .. and for getting what i am saying


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Aug 23, 2014)

Agree 100%


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Aug 24, 2014)

I would suggest that everyone's opinion differs on this subject. I have made what you could classify as "inappropriate" comments or jokes in my time before, but in private, with people I have known for a long time. 

Does that make me a racist/sexist/homophobic? I don't think so, no. If it did, I would suggest that the majority of the population of this would fall into one/all of those categories.

If you happen to make such a comment within earshot of a stranger, then don't be surprised if someone takes offence. Its a chance you take.

I would also point out that in my personal opinion, using racist/sexist/homophobic terms could/should be generalised as being abusive, not just on the aforementioned grounds. For example, is slandering someone based upon their skin colour/nationality, actually any worse than passing comment on their weight, or hair colour, or accent, or anything else for that matter. For me, verbal abuse is verbal abuse. It's all unacceptable.

I also agree that people are too quick to jump on the racist bandwagon nowadays.


----------



## triple_bogey (Aug 24, 2014)

This forum as a whole is hilarious.........:rofl:

You get infractions or banned for a period of time for using swear words or similar, but throw in a few racial slurs and it's OK. :thup:


----------



## JCW (Aug 24, 2014)

Come on hands up , how many on here have had to put up with people like MM and their so called harmless comments , texts and jokes , I have had to put up with it for most of my life over here and its in no way very nice . the one that sticks in my mind was at a Macdonalds with my brother and his 3 sons , 2 of his sons are blonde and blue eyes like my father was and one is like myself and my brother, Brown hair , eyes and a light tan , comments were made to him by a couple of lads that his 2 brothers in tears as they defended him . there is no place in modern society for that kind of behavior be it in private or in public . is it lack of education or upbringing that make people make fun of others for who they are , close the Thread


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 24, 2014)

That reminds me of the first time I took my two young daughters to an hotel.

They were about 6 and 8 and palled up with a granny type over evening meal.
Granny type says, 'well you don't look like sisters'
Oldest says 'yes nanna says I'm the baker's and she's the coalman's.

Laugh.....I could have died.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 25, 2014)

triple_bogey said:



			This forum as a whole is hilarious.........:rofl:

You get infractions or banned for a period of time for using swear words or similar, but throw in a few racial slurs and it's OK. :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Absolutely incorrect, the mods will jump on anyone who is being overtly racist ,

But it is impossible to have a full debate on the subject without certain examples and situations being mentioned
And therefore each situation is looked at in context.

If a particular post offends you, please report it to us
Thanks


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Aug 25, 2014)

I haven't seen anyone being racist?


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm just a tad miffed at the Jimmy who has nominated me for the ice bucket challenge!!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 29, 2014)

My Venn diagram


----------

